# Wire leaking oil?



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Anybody seeing this? How long has it been going on?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've seen it a few times in industrial type settings and, the last two times were in automotive garages. I think it attracts it from the air somehow.

I took a pic last time. I'll go find it.










The breaker looked like it was leaking oil :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I've seen this for a long time. 
The worst is a 2000 ATS used for ship/shore power at a trainer.
They put a bucket in the bottom of the switch to catch the oil.

edit: I did post a picture of it here a year or so ago.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Read the link from Sq D. It says the oil leaches out of the wire and contaminates the breakers. I'd say recall time. I don't see anything manufacturer specific though.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

itsunclebill said:


> Read the link from Sq D. It says the oil leaches out of the wire and contaminates the breakers. I'd say recall time. I don't see anything manufacturer specific though.


recall on already installed wire? I doubt people will replace it lol.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

I see this all the time in the facility that I work at. Some people thought that it was oil from air lines seeping into electrical panels or possibly migration from one area of the plant to another via the conduit runs. 

Recall?? That will never happen. I can also assure you that even if there ever was a recall, it is highly unlikely that any wire will be replaced on machines that are running just fine the way that they are. If we were to replace all of the wire that has this issue at my facility, the cost would easily be into the millions. It will never happen.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's the plasticizer used to make PVC insulation. I see it all the time with old NM cable and the plasticizer is usually green.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> It's the plasticizer used to make PVC insulation. I see it all the time with old NM cable and the plasticizer is usually green.



:nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :nerd::nerd::nerd:


I knew you were going to do that. :laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> :nerd::nerd::nerd:


:laughing::laughing:

Almost choked on my coffee.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

This has been happening to my crappy Snap-On black handled screwdrivers from the late '70's. They are leaking, dissolving, and cracking up just sitting in my box.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Peter D said:


> It's the plasticizer used to make PVC insulation. I see it all the time with old NM cable and the plasticizer is usually green.


I think that's different stuff. I've seen it once too.










The normal stuff I see is dirty brown and looks/feels just like oil.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

220/221 said:


> I think that's different stuff. I've seen it once too.
> 
> The normal stuff I see is dirty brown and looks/feels just like oil.


Yeah, dirty brown comes out of my plastic handles. There is always a puddle under them.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

8V71 said:


> This has been happening to my crappy Snap-On black handled screwdrivers from the late '70's. They are leaking, dissolving, and cracking up just sitting in my box.


I've got ONE Snap-On driver out of about a dozen, that all date back to the early 80's, that does this. I found it in my boat years after it had been serviced by a marina shop, and all this time I'd assumed it had been left sitting in a can of Safety-Kleen and was leaching that solvent. 

Thanks for clearing it up for me!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

CraigV said:


> I've got ONE Snap-On driver out of about a dozen, that all date back to the early 80's, that does this. I found it in my boat years after it had been serviced by a marina shop, and all this time I'd assumed it had been left sitting in a can of Safety-Kleen and was leaching that solvent.
> 
> Thanks for clearing it up for me!


I should probably try and get them replaced as they have a lifetime warranty. I think only 2 out of a dozen still have the handles. After enough oil or whatever leaks out they crumble to pieces. :blink:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought oily residue was a by product of a wet fart.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I think that's different stuff. I've seen it once too.
> 
> 
> 
> The normal stuff I see is dirty brown and looks/feels just like oil.


Whether it's brown or green it's the same chemical.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Run into it on THHN once or twice and it actually looked just like new motor oil. Never seen that on Romex. Good to know.

-John


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

It may be oil accidentally left on the wire itself after manufacture. During the extrusion process oil is used to cool and protect the metal during the forming process. Perhaps you came across some that didn't go through the cleaning process before insulating? Just a thought here....
-Jim


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Interesting take on it. Because when I've seen it, and where I've seen it discussed online, the THHN never _looked _deteriorated. You would think if the insulation was decomposing enough to bleed, there would be other indicators.

-John


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> Interesting take on it. Because when I've seen it, and where I've seen it discussed online, the THHN never looked deteriorated. You would think if the insulation was decomposing enough to bleed, there would be other indicators.
> 
> -John


The only places I have seen this, too, John, has been in areas where the wire had been heated, also. This was usually at a joint, or a place where the wire itself was damaged internally (such as broken strands, etc.). It also seemed to be indicated by insulation discoloring, too.
-Jim


----------

